# Lame horse due to no rain?



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

My horse who's name is wiggles has a very bad limp. I've just been to check on him tonight and to top up his field water and he was hobbling quite badly. I live in nantwich in the UK and its been very hot and dry so I'm hoping its just the hard ground and not something more serious as he doesn't have any heat or swelling anywhere. I have brought him into his stable for the night and fed him some anti inflammatory medicine so I'm hoping he's ok in the morning. Has anyone else been experiencing lameness with the hard ground due to lack of rain this summer? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CJMoore (Jul 30, 2013)

My horse often walked on hard ground and it never caused him to limp. I doubt if many people here with know the answer though since this is a rat forum. I hope your horse feels better in the morning, horse visit visits aren't cheap.


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't care how much it costs for the vet he has his own bank account. The only reason I'm waiting till Friday is I have work everyday and can't take a day off. I was just asking on here because everyone's so nice. I don't go on horse forums, the 'horsey people' are always a strange bunch, lots of bullying and arguments. 
I turned him out this morning and he's abit better so I think the bute and the rest helped. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

Have you checked for abscesses? Typically dry weather isn't something that will cause any lameness, very wet weather is more dangerous. Was it sudden that his lameness on set? To check abscesses lay your hand around on the effected hoof for a hot spot, if you find one then there is defiantly a abscess, you'll need to care for it by hot epson salt soaks, kept in doors. Here is a site to show how to pack the foot, diaper it, and duct tape it. http://www.horsechannel.com/horse-exclusives/treating-hoof-abscess.aspx I would still contact the vet though to get them to guarantee it being a abscess or something else. The dryness could have made the feet more sensitive to cracking or easier for a sharp object to penetrate.


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks for your advice but I know it's not an
Abscess because there's no heat anywhere. I've put it down to the dry ground as lots of other people in my riding club have horses experiencing lameness from the hard ground aswell. We had lots of rain today and he's alot better so I won't be getting the vet 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad to hear he's doing better!
I was going to say that my older mare often gets stiff-legged when the weather is too hot or too cold. Keep him hydrated and go on a nice, long walk with him in-hand


----------

